# 

## aciagilbert

Witam serdecznie wszystkich forumowiczów. Jestem nowa i nie wiem za bardzo jak mam się poruszać po ty forum. Mam nadzieję, że uda mi się założyć własne konto i pokazać moją przyszłość- czyli dom w groszku2. Pozdrawiam serdecznie :big grin:

----------


## aciagilbert

Na początek powinniśmy się przedstawić ( przepraszam , że wcześniej tego nie zrobiłam). Mam na imię Beata - 37 lat, mąż Jarek -41 lat i nasz skarb Norbert  - 6 lat. Małżeństwem jesteśmy od 16 lat. Mieszkamy w okolicach Legnicy na trasie do Jeleniej Góry. Od zawsze chciałam mieszkać na wsi( jako dziecko mieszkałam - ale również w blokowisku - nie powiem,że było źle. Było rewelacyjnie !!!), ale dom to dom. Miasto jest fajne, dużo rzeczy się dzieje, większy dostęp do zajęć dodatkowych dla dzieci, sklepy itp. Jednak ja chyba jestem stworzona do bycia na świeżym powietrzu i wykazania się w polu heheheh. Dla mojego szkraba podwórko to zbawienie. Synek trochę nam choruje ( ma bardzo dużą wadę serca - w trzech miejscach doszło do uszkodzenia - jest juz po 3 operacjach), potrzebuje spokoju, ciszy, słońca, wchłaniania świata każdym milimetrem swojego ciałka, więc dom to nasz raj na ziemi. Chcielibyśmy mieć wielkiego psa, kota. W bloku duży pies na 48 mkw to męczarnia. Wcześniej mieszkała z nami malutka suczka Nuka- miniaturka pudelka- ale jej żywot zakończył się w tamtym roku . Synek cały czas pyta kiedy i kiedy : będzie domek i psiaczek. Tak więc pora zacząć!
A więc zaczynam przygodę z budowaniem. Mamy działeczkę , którą otrzymaliśmy w spadku po dziadkach męża.W obecnej chwili jest juz przekształcona i odrolniona i czeka na nas. Bardzo mnie to cieszy :smile:  Widok jest imponujący :big lol:  Mieszkamy na Dolnym Śląsku w małej miejscowości, w tzw. blokowisku. III pietro juz mi się znudziło, a widok za oknem raczej mi dechu nie zapiera heheh( okna sąsiadów).5 lat temu co prawda zrobiliśmy kapitalny remoncik naszego apartamentu z myslą, że pozostaniemy tu na baaardzo długo. Los jednak okazał się dla nas łaskawy i obdarował ogromnym sadem, z którego widok rozpościera się na Park Chełmy. I jest na co popatrzeć moi kochani. Oprócz walorów wzrokowych, są też i węchowo-słuchowe!!! Kiedy tylko jestem w naszym sadzie zapach jest tak intensywny, zwłaszcza o tej porze roku. Wokół rozbrzmiewają trela ptaszków, a gdzie nie gdzie  słychac poszczekujące psy. Cisza... cisza - ale inna - miła, delikatna. Ja będąc w bloku o godzinie 22 - nadal słyszę głośną muzykę, kłótnie, imprezki schodowe, szczekanie psów, płacz dzieci, odkręcona wodę, włączoną pralkę itp. Lista jest zachwycająco długa. Kto mieszka w bloku, gdzie na jednym piętrze znajduje się pięć rodzin , wie jak to jest. Powiem wam jeszcze jedno: tutaj  moje życie ( tak zauważyłam) płynie bardzo szybko. Styczeń, luty, maj....Nie widzę zmieniających się pór roku, nie zauważam jak kwitną bzy. Wieczorem nie widać zachodzącego słońca ( bo blok mi zasłania), a na balkonie pijąc kawkę sąsiad zagląda mi w kubek. Więc cieszę  się niezmiernie, że dołączam do szczęśliwców , którzy tak jak my zdecydowali się osiedlić na wsi. Jeżeli chodzi o dokumenty dotyczące budowy jesteśmy już na finiszu. Projekt kupiony, zaadaptowany, ekipa w gotowości. Nasz dom marzeń to DOM W GROSZKU 2 z biura Archon. Wiele przeglądania stron internetowych i ślinienia kartek katalogów, aż wreszcie po burzliwych naradach i dopasowaniu do wymogów zagospodarowania przestrzennego , a także Pana od ochrony Parków Krajobrazowych możemy budować naszą przyszłość. Duzo pomogły mi opisy i zdjęcia na forum osób budujących ten domek i bardzo im za to dziękuję. Mam nadzieję, że ktos tu do mnie zajrzy i podzieli się swoimi uwagami. Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących :smile: )

----------


## aciagilbert

I juz wiem na pewno,że na wakacje w chwili obecnej nie pojedziemy. Zapowiadało się bardzo, ale to bardzo ciekawie, wesoło i romantycznie. No cóż.... ciekawie to ja będę miała na mojej budowie. Hurra !!! Zaczynamy działać. Działka prawie gotowa pod  budowę, wujek pomaga zrobić przyłącze wodno-kanalizacyjne, a chłopaki z budowy szykują sprzęcik . Więc cóż moge powiedzieć: cieszę się bardzo, ale strasznie się boję tej inwestycji. Ja do młodych juz nie należę, z bankiem wzięłam ślub na 30 lat ( w dniu którym przejdę na emeryturę skończę spłacać rachuneczki hahaha), tylko niech praca i zdrowie dopisze to będzie ok. 
   A jak u was prace się posuwają? Obserwując blogi ( zwłaszcza mój ukochany dom w groszku) to cisza, więc domniemam,że jesteście na polu walki. Pogoda za oknem przecudna , weekend na grillu, spacerkach po lesie, przedstawieniu mojego synka na naszym ryneczku.Mieliśmy w naszym miasteczku organizowane zawody ratowników medycznych , a dzieciaczki z przedszkoli wystepowały z piosenką eko. Było superowo. Zawsze jest tak jak maluszki dają popisy. Słodziaki :yes:  Mam nadzieję, że niedługo znowu tu zaglądnę i opisze wam moje boje w plenerze. Trzymajcie się robaczki  :smile: )

----------


## aciagilbert

ENERGETYKA!!!!!!
No cóż wiadomośc dnia!!! Rozumiem, że trzeba czekać na przyłącze energetyczne ( chociaż z drugiej strony - nie, nie rozumiem.). Mam robotę, pozwolenie na budowę, chcę aby postawili mi słup, będę za niego płacić, potem wyskoczę z kaski za każdym rachunkiem- czyli czysty zysk :bash:  Więc co do jasnej anielki jest nie tak, że trzeba taaaaak długo czekać???????????? Nasz termin przyłącza to październik 2014 :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  Dzisiaj uruchomiłam wszystkie mozliwe znajomości. Jednak niestety nie dało się nic zrobić. Ktoś mi powiedział, że moja wioseczka nie ma rozbudowanej jakieś tam infrastruktury energetycznej i trzeba poczekać na jej modernizację. Termin jak wyżej. Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że przez moją działeczkę przechodzi główny słup!!! Zapłacić mi za to nie chcą ( mam przez to wycięte pasmo ziemi , na której nie można nic zrobić), to jeszcze są takie problemy. Wiedziałam, że oni są nie do przebicia, ale że aż tak?!!! 
Jedyne z czego się w obecnej chwili cieszę, że mam pozwolenie na budowę, bank załatwiony. W sobotę koparkowy zacznie robic mi drogę, załatwiony mam tłuczeń na nią, wyrównają teren na działkach, podniosą do poziomu zero, zbiorą humus. W przyszłym tygodniu wujek wchodzi z kanalizą :smile:  Więc to już super. Ja się waham co do wyjazdu z synkiem na jakieś wakacje. Nie chcę zostawiać mężusia samego, chociaż moje maleństwo potrzebuje jodu i trochę odpoczynku. Ten rok był dla niego bardzo intensywny. Mam czas do końca maja aby się zastanowić - potem ma dwa tygodnie urlopiku!!!! :big grin:

----------


## malinowe cacko

Właśnie - terminy mają kosmiczne :/ a wiesz my mieliśmy inne doświadczenia z eneą -na przyłącze czekaliśmy 2 tygodnie  :big grin:  czemu tak krótko?
Bo Enea wkradła się na naszą posesję, do naszych budynków i  wykopali nam nasz kabel !!! wszystko pod naszą nieobecność!!! wkurzyliśmy się- zawiadomiliśmy policję- następnego dnia rozmowa z kierownikiem, przeprosiny dochodzenie co jak i czemu. Efekt jest taki że już mamy prąd  :big grin:  Tłumaczyli się tym, że myśleli ze to należy do nich! Baranki  :wink:  a tego słupa nie można się pozbyć? Ja bym pojechała nad morze, oj bardzo ;D

----------


## aciagilbert

kOCHANA  my na naszym rynku oprócz Tauronu nie mamy konkurencji, więc to lekka lipa. Koleżanka ma podobną sytuację ze słupem na swojej działce i próbuje walczyć z energetyką...już 1,5 roku!!!!!! Kasa poszła na adwokata i dalej się procesuje. Większe firmy wygrywają, pojedyncze osoby nie mają szans :mad:  Szukamy  z mężem dojść gdzie sięda, ale na razie echo :bash:  Teraz myślimy o kupnie agregatu, zwłaszcza że ekipa chłopaków chce wejść już 10 czerwca :big lol:  Geodeta wytyczył granice działek. W poniedziałek koparkowi wyczyszczą teren i heja :big lol: . Teraz mamy problem z uporządkowaniem drogo wenętrznej. Mamy do zrobienia 150 m długości, 5 szerokości  i 40 cm głębokości. Platforma nie zegnie nam się w pół i nie dojedzie do nas. Potrzebujemy piasku i bazaltu na to nawieźć. Więc jesteśmy w trakcie szukania chętnych za przyzwoite pieniądze!!! Jeżeli chodzi o bazalt to z 20 zł  za tonę zeszliśmy na 11 :big lol:  To już super. Chyba , że ktoś wie gdzie można taniej? Jak u was to się prezentowało? 
*Malinowe cacko NIESTETY NIE JADĘ NIGDZIE. Kasa idzie na uporządkowanie terenu. Może w przyszłym roku pojedziemy do rodziny. Staram sięteż o turnus rehabilitacyjny dla synka więc jest szansa ,że może w tym roku gdzieś się udamy. Wam faktycznie sięudało, chociaż sytuacja nie była miła. Grunt ,że się skończyła dobrze dla was. Mocno pozdrawiam
ŻYCZĘ WSZYSTKIM MAMUSIOM STO LAT!!!!*

----------


## aciagilbert

No cóż urlopik mój już się skończył. Połowa to ulewa, druga wyżymające się zęby mojego synka. Budowa nie ruszona. Woda stała po kolana. Teraz już powoli zaczyna wysychać nasze poletko. Pierwszy tydzien spędziliśmy z mężusiem w domku razem leniuchując. Synka wygoniliśmy do przedszkola . Bardzo lubi do niego chodzić. Po drugie nie nudzi się, a jak wiadomo w deszczu dzieci robią głupie rzeczy z nudów. Wieczory spędzaliśmy razem na grach i objadaniu się muffinkami. W między czasie przedszkole zorganizowało Dzien Matki i Ojca, a potem Dzień Dziecka. Najpierw dzieciaczki występowały przed nami, otrzymaliśmy korony ( mój skarbuś ochrzcił mnie swoją królową , chociaż koło niego kręci się tyle dziewczyn , że chyba niedługo pójdę w odstawkę :ohmy: ), portret mamy i taty i milion buziaków. Pani wychowawczyni zrobiła niespodziankę dla podopiecznych i my - rodzice wykonaliśmy stroje do "Rzepki" i  dali przedstawienie. Mi się upiekło ze strojem , ale tekst miałam największy - byłam narratorem :tongue: . Niezła przygoda, uśmiech dzieci niezapomniany!!!! W ostatnią sobotę i niedzielę wybraliśmy się na naszą rekreacyjną działeczkę podładować akumulatory .Troszkę zaniedbaliśmy ją przez nasze papierkowe prace związane z budową, rehabilitacją małego. Mąż nie popryskał brzoskwinki i ją trochę poskręcało. Owoce są więc jest szansa na  deserki i ciasteczka z brzoskwiniami. Tuje wyrosły do nieba, żywopłot taki  wielki :ohmy: . Po oporządzeniu naszego 2 arowego  kawałka wolności mąż stanął do grilla ( mój ukochany pstrąg - on kawał mięsa), synek do zupy, a ja z kawusią na leżaczku do lektury ( poradnik działkowca). I tak to minął nam ten leniwy czas. 


Troszkę też zaglądnęliśmy na naszą posiadlość. Widok dech zapiera. Synek nazbierał dla mnie chabry , mąż powbijał dłuższe patyczki , gdyż geodeta zrobił  takie małe, ledwo widoczne w tym gąszczu. W poniedziałek ruszyło przyłącze wodno-kanalizacyjne. Powoli, powoli do celu.

----------


## tola

*Aciagilbert*, jesteś jak czytam wulkanem energii,
dasz radę tej budowie i to jeszcze jak  :smile: 
Czekam na zdjęcia, które pokażą tak ładnie przez Ciebie opisane widoki na wszystko wokół.
Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości.

----------


## aciagilbert

]*TOLU*  bardzo dziękuję za słowa  otuchy i cieszę się, ze do mnie zajrzałaś :smile: . Mam nadzieję, że już niedługo podzielę się zdjęciami z realizacji naszego marzenia.

Moi kochani mam mały problem i szukam podpowiedzi. Otóż przyłącze kanalizacyjne mamy wykonane, ale jeżeli chodzi o wodne to jedna wielka LIPA :bash: .
Przy  robotach kanalizacyjnych okazało się, że Gmina w swoich zapiskach ma zaznaczone rury 90, więc u sąsiada chcieliśmy się przyłączyć. Po rozkopaniu okazało się, że do sąsiada nie idzie rura 90, a 60; u niego jest reduktor od którego odchodzi do pozostałych sąsiadów rury, ale już 32 :eek:  Więc my już nie możemy się podłączyć bo reszta nie będzie miała wody!!!! Pozostaje nam nic innego jak tylko ciągnąc rury od innego sąsiada, który mieszka wyżej i dalej. A to wielkie koszty :sad: . on też dopiero co się wybudował, działka jeszcze niezagospodarowana. Pytaliśmy go o zgodę, zastanawiał się kilka dni. Zgodził się , ale za odpowiednią gratyfikacja. Rozumiem,ale nie powiedział ile chce ( kwestia dogadania) . Czy byliście w podobnej sytuacji i jaką kwotę przedstawiliście?

----------


## pestka56

Witaj Aciu  :bye: 
Nic nie ma jak widać bez problemów.

Nie pomogę niestety ani w sprawie wody, ani słupa. Moja gmina ma swoje wady, ale nie mieliśmy żadnych problemów z przyłączami. Może dlatego, że wszystko załatwialiśmy wspólnie z pozostałymi właścicielami 18-tu działek. I choć jak dotąd po 12 latach od zakupu działek stanęlo tylko 5 domów, to nadal wszelkie sprawy załatwiamy wspólnie z tymi co nie wybudowali.

Dlaczego ten dziwny osobnik chce gratyfikację????? Czy będziecie korzystać z jego wody????  
Rozumiem, że jest to woda gminna – z wodociągu Wodociąg poza granicą jego działki nie jest jego własnością. Jeśli gmina wyda zgodę, to powinna też Was przyłączyć i wszelkie opłaty ponosicie w gminie i w firmie wykonującej przyłącze. A sąsiadom nic do tego.

Aciu, wstaw link do siebie w sygnaturze.

----------


## aciagilbert

Witaj Pestko!
A gdzie dokładnie? ja sięna tych sprawach nie znam. Prosze o pomoc :big grin:

----------


## pestka56

Uprzedzam, że ja mam Maca, więc może być ciut inaczej niż na PC.

Wejdź w swój profil / potem klik to, co na zielono zaznaczyłam    /  i edytuj sygnaturę a tam możesz wpisać co trzeba

----------


## aciagilbert

*Pestko* zrobiłam jak napisałaś, czy  jest tak jak powinno być? Dziękuję za pomoc :big grin:  ale chyba nic się nie wyświetla?

----------


## pestka56

Pisałaś w takim okienku? piszesz i wklejasz linki niżej a wyżej jest podgląd. To co w podglądzie wyswietla się jako sygnatura

----------


## aciagilbert

wpisałam , a nawet przekopiowałam i co wyświetla się na czarno  i nie mozna otworzyć :mad:

----------


## aciagilbert

jeszcze raz próbuję

----------


## aciagilbert

hurra udało się  :big lol:

----------


## pestka56

:wave: 

Możesz coś dopisać zachęcającego, wstawić emotikonkę....

----------


## aciagilbert

ok , poszukam coś inspirującego , ale dziękuję baaardzo  za pomoc :big grin:

----------


## aciagilbert

Coś mój komputerek zaczyna świrować!!!!

----------


## aciagilbert

Właśnie nie mogę nic napisać.... co się z nim dzieje? 
Ok. Pestko bardzo ci dziękuję za pomoc :big grin: 
Jeżeli chodzi o pana z przyłącza wodnego to zaprosił mojego męża na rozmowę. Po długich wywodach jak to bardzo dobrze znał dziadków, jaka to wspaniała rodzina była, jak to miło, że się rozbudowuje wieś , że się dogadamy bo to po sąsiedzku - walnął kwotą 3000zł :ohmy:  Lekko nas wmurowało w ziemię!!! Dzisiaj mąż ma jechać do Gminy i się wykłócić o swoje. W takich chwilach mam wielkiego doła :sad:  I tak sobie myślę : po co mi to wszystko- mam ciasne, ale własne mieszkanko, w mieście... Jednak z drugiej strony jak chcę te widoki, wolność, ranek na werandzie, biegającego synka od rana do wieczora!!! MUSZĘ WYTRZYMAĆ I NIE DAĆ SIĘ  . Acia to dopiero początek :big tongue:

----------


## aciagilbert

Cóż czas leci nie ubłagalnie. Nie wiem jak Wam , ale mi strasznie szybko. Wydaje mi się, że dzień  dopiero co się budzi, a już trzeba iść spać - nie mówiąc o tym , że połowa rzeczy zaplanowanych  nie jest zrobiona. Co mnie ostatnio spotkało? HM... najważniejsza rzecz ( jak na razie) to zrobione przyłącze wodno - kanalizacyjne!!!! Jeden problem z głowy. Widok jak po bombie hahah. Jeżeli chodzi o energetykę, to na razie cisza. Z doniesień koleżeńskich mają już zrobiony projekt na rozbudowę przyłącza, więc jest szansa na szybsze rozstrzygnięcie naszej sprawy. Wiadomość nas baaardzo ucieszyła. I na tyle z budowlanych doniesień.
Z domowych doniesień to w tamtą sobotę moja siostrzyczka wyszła po raz drugi za mąż. Mieliśmy drobne przyjęcie. Sama zrobiłam torta.

----------


## aciagilbert

Trochę mnie tu nie było. Czasu jakoś mało. Same popołudniówki mam teraz, a jak wolne to trzeba w domu ogarnąć i synkiem się zająć. Tęskni mi się za nim. Chociaż teraz ciężki okres przechodzi - bunt sześciolatka!!!!  Wszystko jest na NIE, chociaż nawet to co lubi . Cierpliwość na skraju wytrzymania: Dzisiaj dostałam odpowiedź z NFZ, że mamy turnus rehabilitacyjny w Dąbkach - całe trzy tygodnie od 26 sierpnia :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  Jedyny problem to urlop
Okres jeszcze wakacyjny, koleżanka jest akurat w tym terminie na wczasach , a ja mam ją zastępować. Nie wiem jak to przyjmie przełożona!!!!
Jeżeli chodzi o moją budowę - to Droga zrobiona, kanaliza zrobiona, woda zrobiona ( nawet studnia zrobiona!!!),drenaż zrobiony. Wczoraj sprzedaliśmy działeczkę, więc kasa na koncie i można dalej kontynuować dzieło. I najważniejsze mamy decyzję banku - pozytywna. W poniedziałek podpisujemy umowę!!! I już będą wykopy!!!! :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
W niedzielę byliśmy z rodzinką we Wrocku, w tej nowej IKEI. Dużo fajnych rzeczy- połowę bym wykupiła hahaha. Ale mój osobisty bat czuwał :big tongue:  Potem wybraliśmy się po salonach z kuchniami i meblami. Podobają mi się aranżacje w RUST MEBEL. Pani była bardzo uprzejma i pomocna. Wszystko mi pokazała, doradziła - większość pomysłu była moja- pokazała sprzęt - teraz jestem chora. Wyszłam z stamtąd oszołomiona z lekką gorączką. W domu przypomniałam sobie, że z tego wszystkiego zapomniałam zapytać jaka cena!!! Jednak byłam z Panią umówiona na maila, więc wysłałam zapytanie. Odpowiedź była bardzo szybko - Lecz  mniej satysfakcjonująca!!! 60 tysięcy :jaw drop:  Więc Was wszystkich pytam czy ktoś ma meble z tej firmy i jak się to mam do ceny. Projekt zarąbisty, ale cena lekko  powala na kolanka.Wymyśliłam sobie , że będzie pełna zabudowa szafek od góry do dołu. Pod oknem blat ze zlewem.Między pokojem , a kuchnią wyspa z płytą indukcyjną. Jeżeli chodzi o sprzęt w zabudowie to: zamrażalka, lodówka, mikrofala, piekarnik, zmywarka, płyta indukcyjna, zlew w kamieniu. Ogólnie blat z konglomeratu : czarny z drobinkami, kremowe szafki. Jakby ktoś znał dobra firmę , która robi kuchnię pod zabudowę z okolic legnickiego to chętnie się uśmiechnę :bye:  A żeby było jeszcze mało : to mój mąż wszedł do salonu Vinotti i tam wybrał sobie zestaw : stół owalny - rozkładany , do tego krzesła bez podłokietnika , wysokie profilowane ( nie powiem baaardzo wygodne) .Skłamałabym gdybym powiedziała, że mi się nie podobają - nawet bardzo- więc podeszłam do miłych sprzedawców i poprosiłam o wycenę tej bajecznej kolekcji. No i oczywiście huk mojej roztrzaskanej szczęki na ich wypolerowanej podłodze było słychać na całych Bielanach. Stół około 6800 zł, a krzesła koło 800zł za jedno. ( Wykonane są z drzewa kauczukowego). Więc chyba jednak rozejrzymy się za stołem w naszej okolicy :wiggle:

----------


## aciagilbert

To są mebelki z kolekcji Vinotti toscania. Drugie - aranżacja zaczerpnięta z decorii na necie. Wszystkich chętnych do pomocy w doborze kolorów, aranżacji i innych takich spraw zapraszam do dyskusji. Goraco pozdrawiam.

----------


## aciagilbert

Moi kochani płakać mi się chce.  Nie, nie płakać- wyć!!!!! Czemu my mamy ciągle pod górkę? Znowu problemy w banku :big tongue:  znowu i znowu i znowu coś od nas chcą. Umowa już miała być podpisana w zeszłym tygodniu, ale mieliśmy  spełnić kolejne warunki. Wszystko było załatwione i co dzisiaj kolejny mail i kolejny warunek, który chyba nie damy rady spełnić :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  Chyba faktycznie nie jest mi pisane mieć własne miejsce na ziemi. Proszę trzymajcie za nas kciuki. PROSZĘ!!!!

----------


## pestka56

Aciu, wszystko się na pewno uda załatwić. Banki tak zawsze. Miliony duperel i informacja na raty, zupełnie jakby specjalnie zapominali, co chwilę coś nowego. BĘDZIE DOBRZE, cierpliwości i spokoju  :yes:

----------


## aciagilbert

Droga Pesteczko!!!
Bardzo ci dziękuję za słowa otuchy. Mam nadzieję, ze jakoś to pójdzie. Na razie przestój w jakichkolwiek robotach ze względu na brak kasy. Jeszcze raz dziękuję i mam nadzieję, ze niedługo się odezwę. :yes:

----------


## aciagilbert

Hej.
 Dawno tu nie zaglądałam, bo jakoś nie miałam o czym pisać jesli chodzi  o budowę, a po drugie nie miałam czasu. Jednak nadeszła wiekopomna chwila i....ROZPOCZĘLIŚMY BUDOWĘ NASZEGO MARZENIA!!! Tak... właśnie kredyt po wielkich bojach został nam przyznany - czyli kochany mężusiu, kochać cię będę aż 27 lat heheh- i mamy zrobioną: kanalizę, wodę, studnię, drogę, wykopy, uzbrojenie, fundamenty. Teraz stoimy bo jak nie urok to... ulewa! :bash: 
Jednak co tu mówić i tak się cieszę bo coś się :ruszyło :smile:  . A co poza tym u mnie? Duzo ciekawych  rzeczy się wydarzyło. Wakacje upłynęły bardzo mile, rodzinnie i pracowicie. Lada dzień na swiecie pojawi się mój siostrzeniec, więc jestem jak na szpilkach. Synek po operacji i rehabilitacji dochodzi do siebie ( dodałabym, że nawet wyzdrowiał w 300% heheh). Moja przygoda z tortami nabiera tempa. Ja powoli przyuczam się do nowego zawodu. Zaczęłam dbać o swoją przyszłość ( gdyby co i w Polsce mnie nie chcieli) uczę się niemieckiego. I próbuję zrzucić paaarę kilogramów ( a to jest praca katorżnicza :bash:  :bash:  :bash: ) Jednak i dusza została uleczona w te wakacje : 3 tygodnie w sanatorium z moim serduszkiem nad naszym polskim morzem. Było bajecznie, ciepło ( 3 dni deszczu :big tongue: ), spokojnie. Nie musiałam gotować, wymyślać co by tu zrobić? Rowerek, konie, morze, jezioro, lasy, plaża, dyskoteki, ognisko... po prostu błogo. A teraz praca, praca, deszcze, praca, zimno, praca heheh.
Jednak nie ma co marudzić - jest super. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i czekajcie na dalsze postępy na naszej budowie.

----------


## 1sebah

Też nie mogę otworzyć, a ciekawy byłem.

----------


## pestka56

SUPER  :wiggle:

----------


## aciagilbert

Praca ruszyła z kopyta. Jesień za oknami bardzo przyjemna: wreszcie przestało padać, słoneczko zagląda w moje okiennice, różnobarwne odcienie malują pejzaż naszych pagórków. Jest błogo. W domu , wieczorkiem zapach cynamonowych świec, z głośników rozbrzmiewają moje ulubione jazzowe nutki, książka, kocyk i winko. Zaczyna się moja jesień... Rano praca, urwanie głowy, przedszkole, rehabilitacja, ja na razie wpadam na budowę jako gość ( główny inwestor -czyli moje kochanie-sprawuje pieczę nad naszym rajem. Ja wkroczę do akcji za jakąś chwilkę. To co chciałam to wybrałam - teraz reszta należy do starszego rangą.

----------


## aciagilbert

Jesień w tym roku nam dopisuje. Ja bardzo się cieszę, bo można działać na budowie. Co rusz widać postępy. Zarys domu jak najbardziej widoczny. Na początku lekko mnie przeraziło: jak wylali ławę, to jakoś nie wyglądało na dużą powierzchnię. Na moje oko to zabrakło garażu hehheh. Moi panowie mnie pocieszali, że każdy tak ma ( nie widzi tego , dopóki nie będą ściany i zadaszenie). Do końca to im nie wierzyłam i latałam jak głupia z miarką i projektem. No, ale niby się zgadzało!!! :jaw drop:  W pracy mój szef też się buduje ( jesteśmy mniej więcej na tym samym etapie- tylko metraż nie ten hehehe). Więc zagadnęłam go jak u niego z tą ławą i czy jemu też tak się wydaje- mało, mało, mało!!! Zaczął się śmiać: on był gotowy zmieniać projekt i dołożyć co nieco, ale jego budowlańcy wybili mu to z głowy!!! Więc odczekaliśmy  troszkę i.... tak wszyscy mieli rację!!! Metrów jak dla mnie jest od groma i ciut ciut ( teraz jak tak siedzę , to sobie myślę kto to będzie sprzątał? :mad: ) Mamy już parter zrobiony ze silki i kleju ( nie wiem czy dobrze to wszystko piszę , ale na pewno wiadomo o co chodzi). Mamy zrobione kominy, a od wczoraj kładą strop z terrivy. Potem mamy odczekać 21 dni i robią górę. Mamy juz zamówioną wiechę i planujemy ( jak pogoda dopisze!!!!) zamknąć stan surowy. Będziemy zamawiać okna. Podpowiedziano mi na forum budujących mój projekcik, że są teraz duże promocje, więc trzeba będzie korzystać. Wokół budynku zrobiony mamy drenaż. Dzisiaj robioną mamy studnię ( nawet dwie - jedna do pobierania wody pitnej, a drugą do zbierania deszczówki i to co z drenażu - woda przyda się do podlewania ). Tak więc tyle moich wiadomości. Niedługo znowu się odezwę .
Ognicho też u nas było, a w nasze domowe progi zagościł konik polny. Biedaczek, spodobał sie mojemu synkowi , ganiał go po cały ogrodzie . Dzień w naszym rajskim sadzie to ładowanie akumulatorów dla każdego.

----------


## gosia sz-n

Aciagilbert, weszłam poczytać co u Was i trochę się zdziwiłam odnośnie czekanie po terrivie 21 dni na kolejne prace .Aż sprawdziłam w moim dzienniku budowy jak to było u nas i okazauje się że nic nie czekaliśmy, mamy strop terrivę - układali od 17 (pon.)  do 19 (śr.) października, 20 X (czwartek) lanie stropu, 21 X (pt) początek ściany kolankowej - czyli wtargali na górę ogromna masę bloczków, ja weszłam na górę dopiero 22 X w sobotę. Następnie od 24 X (pon.) robili ściany kolankowe, szalowanie itd. 21 dni po laniu betonu w terrivę mieliśmy już wiechę na dachu  :smile:  Porozmawiaj z kierownikiem budowy z czego wynika taka przerwa.

----------


## aciagilbert

*Gosiu sz-n* dobrze ,że zaglądnęłaś do mnie. Bo właśnie miałam się pytać jak to u Was było z tym stropem. Jutro będę dzwoniła i prosiła o wyjaśnienia heheh. Mam pytanie a jak długo czekaliście po zakończeniu stanu surowego , tzn. kiedy rozpoczęliście prace w środku? Mam siętez zastanowić nad schodami: mi się podobają Twoje. Dzisiaj czytałam forum i masz wysokie stopnie. Jak ci się sprawuja? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pestka56

Hej Aciu, zaglądam  :smile: 
w sprawie schodów poproś o radę na wątku schodowym. Jest tam kilku fajnych fachowców, np. Kaiser i  Lasek D.
ja też mogę Ci podpowiedzieć, ale dziś mam tylko iPhona do dyspozycji. Wrócę do komputera to odezwę się  :smile:

----------


## gosia sz-n

Aciagilbert, my doprowadziliśmy budowę do stanu surowego zamkniętego, zabiliśmy okna dechami, wstawiliśmy prowizoryczne drzwi, były w wybudowane wszystkie ścianki działowe i 20 grudnia zakończyliśmy wszelkie prace. 17 lutego (pt) roku następnego zamontowano nam okna, od 20 II zaczął swe prace elektryk, od 8-30 marca pracował tynkarz, od 17 kwietnia wszedł hydraulik, 30 kwietnia wylaliśmy posadzki i pojechaliśmy w góry  :big grin: 
O schodach, że mają wysokie stopnie dowiedziałam się od swawarz dopiero teraz po ponad roku użytkowania  :big grin:   :big grin:  nie odczuwam rzekomej wysokości stopni, no ale do małych osób nie należymy nie wiem jakie odczucia miałyby niskie osoby, małe dzieci itp., spocznik jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem (o czym już pisałam na naszym groszkowym wątku) pod schodami wyszedł mi prosty sufit co umożliwiło montaż szafek wiszących. Pozdrawiam niedzielnie

----------


## pestka56

Aciu, czy ściana kominkowa między salonem a schodami jest u Ciebie ścianą nośną?

----------


## aciagilbert

Witaj *Pestko*.
Tak , sciana z kominkiem to ściana nośna, a czemu pytasz?
Dzisiaj zalewaja strop!!! Huuura. I zabieraja się za schody. Mam mieć ze spocznikiem i dwuzabiegowe. Zobaczymy jak sobie chłopaki poradzą hehehe. W poniedziałek byliśmy umowieni z panem od ogrzewania podłogowe, pieca, hydrauliki i jakis tych spraw. Niestety jak to u nas bywa - długi weekend- i moj syncio chory( angina). Moj mężuś musiał pojechać sam na budowę i wypytać się o wszystko . Wieczorem zdana relacja i ja nic a nic z tego nie rozumiem- oprócz tego. że piec trzyfunkcyjny, ogrzewanie podłogowe, jakaś centralka, jakaś pompa ciepła , brak solara( bo ma być coś w zamian????). Pan wymierzył i zrobi wycenę. pOTEM SIĘ WSZYSTKIEGO DOWIEM OD ŹRÓDEŁKA i przekażę Wam co ustaliliśmy.

----------


## pestka56

Asia, pytałam, bo ja lubię widok schodów z salonu i wywaliłabym tam dziurę na przestrzał. Pięknie by się z kominkiem komponowały.
Schody rozumiem lane  betonowe.

Takie schody rysowałam dla forumowej Julianny - lane z betonu i okładane drewnem nie dochodzącym do ściany – szpara to miejsce na takie chytre oświetlenie.
Widok od korytarza w wersji z dziurą do salonu  i widok od strony salonu 
Stanęło na zabudowie ceglanej

----------


## aciagilbert

Pestko piękne te schody!!! Ja niestety nie mogę tak zrobić, bo pod schodami mam spiżarkę, na której mi bardzo zależy. Ogólnie salon ma duże okna i łączy się z kuchnią i przedpokojem. Wydaje mi sie duży i przestronny salon. Po klitkach w bloku to jest mega duże hahaha. Ogólnie nie chciałam mieć schodów w domu - III piętro dało mi się we znaki- więc pragnęłam mieć parterówkę. Jednak wymogi gminne na to nie pozwalają :big tongue:

----------


## pestka56

Aciu, ja zrobiłam schody u Ciebie w lustrzanym odbiciu. Przede wszystkim dlatego, żeby ściana kominkowa nie była ścianą spiżarni. Będzie grzało.

No, i wtedy można by zrobić tę dziurę z salonu na schody  :big grin:

----------


## gosia sz-n

Witaj Pestko56, z racji tego, że mam ten sam domek, który buduje aciagilbert i pod schodami mam spiżarkę dodam, że spiżarnia jest zdecydowanie chłodniejszym pomieszczeniem niż pozostałe pomieszczenia - mimi że palimy w komunku w spiżarni nie jest ciepło - jest u mnie trochę obniżona podłoga i wychodzi tu jedynie wyczystka natomiast wlot rury z kominka do komina jest na jakiejść wysokości ok. 180 cm od podłogi w salonie wiec nie ma co grzać w spiżarni  :smile:   zdjęcia w stopce. Spiżarka est Ok, schody piękne ale chyba nie do tego projektu - małego domku.

----------


## pestka56

Schody są Julianny. Te w Groszku są inne przede wszystkim dlatego, że zabiegowe. Pokazałam, bo chodziło mi widok dziury w ścianie i sposób wykończenia stonpi z oświetleniem umieszczonym w rowku między ścianą a stopniami.

----------


## aciagilbert

dziewczyny wszystko fajnie, ale jak na razie to ten projekt jak dla mnie jest super. Cieszę się , że mam spiżarkę, że schody są nie widzialne z salonu, bo ja nie chciałam w ogóle schodów :bash:  no ale jak się  nie ma to się lubi co sie ma hahah. Pestka projekcik naprawdę superowy, ale chyba tak jak Gosia napisała nie na ten domek. 
*Gosia* właśnie wykłóciłam się ze swoim wykonawcą , że chcę takie schody jak Ty!!!! Uparł się , że się nie da zrobić. Najpierw,że będą jak w oryginale ( co mało nie padłam na zawał), bo ja nie chcę takich schodów zakręcanych!!! To potem mi powiedział, że zrobi mi te ze spocznikiem, ale wymyślił, że na tym spoczniku będzie jeszcze jeden schodek czy coś takiego , bo inaczej nie wyjdzie mu to :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  Więc 15 minut przed moją robotą wpadłam na budowę i tak się zezłościłam, że od razu zmiękł. Wylałam z siebie całą wiedzę na ten temat, że ja i mój mąż do wysokich należymy( ja 176, a moja połowice 190), więc malutkich stopni nie przewidujemy, że od wieków mieszkam na III piętrze i w bloku są też wysokie stopnie i muszę je pokonywać kilka razy dziennie i to juz weszło mi w krew, więc nie widzę powodu dlaczego nie mogłabym mieć schody takie jak sobie życzę. Po czym udałam się do pracy. Długo nie trwało jak zadzwonił do mnie łaskawie i oświadczył, że szefowa miała rację i będzie jak sobie życzę!!! Więc dziękuję Wam forumowicze, za te wszystkie podpowiedzi, bo jakbym tego wszystkiego od Was nie wiedziała to bym miała wielką lipę.Teraz wiem na co mam zwracać uwagę i podpowiadam mojemu mężusiowi, a on przekazuje dalej hehehe. Ale ze mnie mądrala :big tongue: . Żartuję, ale taka prawda, jak człowiek nie popyta to jest w ciężkim szoku po fakcie.  Ja jeszcze z pytaniem: czy jak połażą już dach to od razu montuje się okna dachowe? Czy można poczekać na wszystkie czy trzeba od razu? Jak to jest?

----------


## gosia sz-n

Aciagilbert, gdyby się nie dało zrobić takich schodów jak mam - to po prostu bym ich nie miała, a mam  :big grin:   :big grin:  więc niech ten fachowiec się bierze w garść i do roboty, bo myślenie nie boli. Aciagilbert, na Twoje pytania dot. okien odpisałam na wątku groszkowym, bo może więcej osób to poczyta i skorzysta kiedyś  :big grin: , a wzrost masz super, lubię wysokie dziewczyny, no i nie mam nic przeciw maleństwom 154 cm. Miałam kiedyś szefa o wzroście jakieś 160 cm - mówił do mnie tylko gdy siedziałam. Gdy rozmowa szła nie po mojej myśli wystarczyło wstać i niewinnie spojrzeć w dół  :big grin:  Pa.

----------


## aciagilbert

*Gosia*  właśnie po nich wczoraj zbiegałam!!! Są , są , są :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  Pojechaliśmy z synkiem i mężem zobaczyć jak będzie się po nich wchodzić i schodzić. Dla nas rewelka- mały dawał sobie także radę, więc jestem szczęśliwa. Jedno za nami hehehe. Tydzień upłynął mi na bieganinie po hurtowniach budowlanych. Szukaliśmy dachówek. Pani w jednej hurtowni zaproponowała nam z creatona  Titanie. Bardzo mi się podoba i poprosiliśmy wycenę. Teraz jest promocja na nią. Jednak myślałam,że to będzie czarna z połyskiem, a jest tylko mat. Długo się nad nią zastanawiałam. Jak by to wyglądało? hm.... Potem pojechaliśmy po inne. Wybrałam z Koramika - marsylkę. Też fajowa, ale cena hoho już nie taka. Na Titanie dostaliśmy 29 zł za metr!!! To chyba super. Na nocce mąż miał trochę czasu to posiedział na komputerze i znalazł we Wrocławiu jeszcze taniej tą samą. Więc czeka nas wycieczka na rekonesans. Dostaliśmy tez wycenę okien z jednego biura.. Myślę, że też nieźle. Promocja zimowa!!!! Dzięki kochane dziewczynki za podpowiedzi. Za wszystkie okna jakie są według projektu ( na razie nic nie zmieniliśmy) , razem z garażem Wiśniowski z napędem,okna 3-szybowe, złoty dąb, wzmocnieniami, roletami, elektryką ( do tych rolet), z robocizną - 27 tys. Jak myślicie niezła sumka :yes:  Czekam jeszcze na dwie wyceny i porówna się promocje. 
Mam tylko pytanie: jak myślicie o oknach złoty dąb do dachówki czarny mat? Mogłam wybrać orzech , lub wenge, ale jak dla mnie za ciemno w domu by było. Więc myślę o złotym dębie albo zwykły biały kolorek. Proszę o pomoc :sad: 
Pan od ogrzewania tez zrobił wycenę. Wyszło 50 tys. za cały dom z robocizną. Prosiliśmy o max, tzn: podłogówka na cały dom + ogród zimowy, hydraulika,pompa ciepła, piec, centralka, dopływ zimnego powietrza. Na razie nie mamy na to kasy. Czekamy do wiosny, może się uda sprzedać autko. Jakby co to mam do sprzedania Mazdę 5 z 2012 roku :big grin:  chętnych proszę o kontakt na priv.
A teraz zabieram się do roboty. W tym tygodniu obiecałam synkowi, że pomogę mu zrobić: kartkę świąteczną, anioła, szopkę i bombkę. Zgłosił się do wszystkich zimowych konkursów hehehe, a teraz mamo pomóż!!!! Cóż jak mus to mus. A jak u Was z przygotowaniami do Mikołaja? Listy napisane? U nas Elfy porwały list z parapetu w zeszłym tygodniu. Zaczęło się wielkie odliczanie do.... rózgi heheh. W liście synek poprosił o Furbego i grę na konsolę Angry Birds. Do miłego.

----------


## gosia sz-n

Aciagilbert, cieszę się z Tobą!! Czyli jednak można było. Gdybyś odpuściła batalię to miałabyś zabiegowe i do końca życia byś ich nie lubiła. Tal trzymaj, stawiaj na swoim, w końcu to wasza kasa i Wasze zachcianki  :big grin: 
Odnośnie dachówki to wiem, że wybór zajął nam mnóstwo czasu chociaż od początku byliśmy nastawieni na czerwoną  :smile:  Szczerze mówiąc dziś już nie pamiętam co zadecydowało o wyborze. Od początku wiedziałam, że ma być dachówka, parapety i ogrodzenie w tym samym kolorze - czerwony, no i jasna nawet bardzo elewacja. Myślałam również o białej podbitce i rynnach - jednak od tego mnie odwiedli: mąż, budowlańcy i znajomi. Gdy teraz widzę domek z białą podbitką czuję lekkie ukłucie, no ale już musztarda po obiedzie. Przy wyborze koloru okien pomyśl również o kolorze elewacji. Sąsiedzi mają czarny, błyszczący dach i okna zloty dąb i mieli problem z kolorem elewacji i takiej obwódki wokół otworów okiennych - obwódkę (nie wiem jak to się zwie) przemalowywali 2 razy, bo ciągle słabo się komponowała.
Z robótek ręcznych to moje dziecko już wyrosło, ale wymyślił że chce meble z brw przemalować na biało no i matko wymyśl jak to zrobić by okleina nie odpadła i by jakoś to wyglądało (meble mają ledwo 3 lata, a gdy eksperyment się nie uda to kolejne zakupy)  :big grin:  a list do Mikołaja - jak zwykle zbyt długi  :smile:

----------


## aciagilbert

Gosia heheh, lista mojego synka też by była długa. Codziennie mi płacze,że zapomniał dopisać jeszcze paru rzeczy. Najwięcej sobie przypomina po reklamach na kanałach dziecięcych. Tam to juz przegięcie jest !!!! No, ale cóż taki urok świąt i bycia małym :big grin:  Ja od poczatku chciałam czarną dachówkę. Gorzej z oknami. Mam dylemat z kolorem. Jesli chodzi o elewację to już dla mnie masakra. Jak staliśmy w miejscu to staliśmy, a teraz jak ruszyliśmy to ja nie nadążam za tym wszystkim. Dzisiaj posiedzę na internecie to poszukam inspiracji. Ogladałam rano z mężem realizacje dachów z Creatona i te moje okna nawet nawet się prezentują. Ja juz głupieje :bash:  Podbitkę szarą chyba wezmę, ale coś mężuś mi mowił, że chce zrobić aluminiową czy cos takiego. dOBRA TERAZ MUSZE KOŃCZYĆ BO W PRACY JESTEM bUŹKA :big grin:

----------


## gosia sz-n

Aciagilbert, zerknij na wątek o elewacjach - jest tego dużo, jest w czym wybierać  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...jęcia/page225
na stronce 224 mitch pokazał super czarny dach i okna chyba w tym samym kolorze i szara jaśniutka elewacja - dla mnie miodzio.
Powodzenia dasz radę, pa.

----------


## aciagilbert

Cóż dzisiaj skończyłam 37 lat... hm jak to dziwnie brzmi. Ja się zatrzymałam na jakiś 25 :yes:  nawet nie wiem kiedy to tak zeszło. Dzisiaj w pracy dyżur przeleciał bardzo szybko, potem odwiedziny na budowie. Tam jest wspaniale, co przyjeżdżam jest coś nowego. Chłopaki uwijają się jak w ulu. Jest ich sześciu- kładą więźbę- praktycznie to juz położona. Kominy pociągnięte  do końca, ściany kolankowe są - mam wieeeeelką garderobę :big grin:  :big grin:  Jutro dachówki ida w ruch. Pogoda u nas na dolnym śląsku rewelacyjna!!! Więc jest superowo. Synka biegiem odebraliśmy z przedszkola i pędem do domu bo tam niespodzianka dla mamusi. Kochane te moje chłopaki :smile: ) Wiedzą jak mi zrobić przyjemność heheh. Synek wyrecytował wierszyk i powiedział, że drugiej takiej mamy jak ja to nie ma :smile: , ogromny buziak i przytulanko, a potem sam rozpakował prezenty bo nie mógł się doczekać hehehe Mężuś poprzytulał sie do mnie i tyle bo na nocna zmiane poszedł :cry:  Wszystko i tak jest pięknie tylko te liczby jakoś nie tako brzmią!!!

----------


## gosia sz-n

Aciagilbert, spełnienia marzeń i kolejnych urodzinek w groszku życzę!!!
[url=http://emotikona.pl/obrazki/][/url

Super, że zima jest w tym roku łaskawa dla budowlańców  :big grin:  pa, pa.

----------


## aciagilbert

Kochana Gosiu bardzo dziękuję za życzenia!!! Przepraszam, że tak późno odpisuję, ale brak czasu na siedzenie przed komputerkiem.

U nas wiele, wiele zmian!!! Mamy już domek w stanie surowym zamkniętym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Okna na poddaszu mam zamontowane firmy Fakro. Ścianki działowe też są ( nieco poprzesuwane). Łazienka na górze-----jak dla mnie szok :ohmy: --taka wielka!!! I już kilka nocy nie przespanych, bo jak ja to wszystko posprzątam? :jaw drop:  Teraz moje 50 metrów nie mam czasu , a tu? Jak na razie to jestem bardzo zadowolona z mojego groszeczka. Piękny i naprawdę wystarczająco duży domek. W tej chwili jestem z mężem i synkiem, ale w domku będzie z nami mieszkała moja babcia i córcia, więc domek w sam raz. Synek wniebowzięty!!! Milion pytań: a gdzie, a jak, a co.Pokój juz przez niego wybrany i wieczorem mi opowiada jak w nim będzie. Dach mam czarny, dachówka z Koramika - marsylka , lakierowana. Podbitka drewniana w kolorze złotego dębu( będzie pasowała do okien). Komin obłożony cegła klinkierową Matrix.


widok na kuchnię

widok na kominek w salonie

widok na schody i wejście do spiżarki

tutaj chłopaki mi zrobili esy floresy
i na razie tyle bo mi nie chce przyjąć zdjęć, muszę je pomniejszyć i wtedy pokażę moje cudeńko.
A jak tam u WAS święta i Nowy Rok? Ja obecnie leżę chora w łóżeczku, 30.12. w pracy dostałam gorączki, kaszlu, straciłam głos i na domiar tego większość czasu spędziłam w toalecie. Nowy Rok w kolorowej pościeli!!!! Za to święta były bajkowe - oprócz śniegu- temperatura powyżej 10 stopni :ohmy: . Synek udekorował choineczkę, zapach pieczonych pierniczków, odwiedziny rodzinki, nowy członek naszej familii - synek siostry- skończył 2 miesiące. Mnóstwo radości , śpiewu i prezentów.... szkoda, że to juz po. Życzę wszystkim  duzo zdrowia, miłości, czasu dla rodziny, pracy i pieniędzy w Nowym Roku 2014!!!!

----------


## tola

*Acia**gilbert,* wszystko co dobre, piękne, szczęśliwe,
niech Was spotka w Nowym Roku.
Niech łaskawa fortuna i dobrzy fachowcy sprawią,
 że przeprowadzka do wykończonego domu stanie się faktem w 2014 roku.
Uściski  :smile:

----------


## aciagilbert

*Tolu* bardzo dziękuję za życzenia. Mam nadzieję, że chociaż troszeczkę się spełnią. A tak jak obiecałam przesyłam zdjęcie z całym dachem.

----------


## tola

Bardzo elegancko.
Połączenie tego antracytu z ciepłym odcieniem drewna na podbitce, piękne.

----------


## katw1

czesc. Kolejnosc wykonywania prac na budowie nadzoruje wasza ekipa czy sami je wyznaczacie? Widzialam na fotkach ze macie juz ocieplona gore, a nie ma jeszcze tynkow ani wylewek. tez tak chcielismy zrobic ale nasz majster zakazal, bo jak zacznie z tynkow i wylewek woda parowac to cala wilgoc w welne pojdzie, tymbardziej ze juz okna sa, i mnie tym przekonal. A tak wogole to lecicie z robotą, az milo patrzec  :smile:

----------


## aciagilbert

katw1 witaj kochana u mnie na stronce. Całą pracę wykonują fachowcy, a nasz szef tym dyryguje. Nic nam nie mówił,że coś nie tak. hm... teraz to mnie zaskoczyłaś :ohmy:  Muszę koniecznie się skontaktować z gościem. Ogólnie buduje się nas trzy rodziny i idziemy tak samo. Każdy z nas ma inną firmę budowlaną , ale tak samo robimy.Trudno mi więc powiedzieć czy to dobrze czy źle. Skonfrontuję to  i dam znać czy przypadkiem nie mam kichy!!!
Właśnie tak... mamy już ocieploną górę, wełna 15, folia, wełna 5, lamba35. Na to pójdzie rigips.Mamy juz również zrobiony strych i schody do niego. Jest nawet sporo miejsca.My do ludzi wysokich należymy, ale jakoś to będzie. W najwyższym miejscu to jest 150cm. Trochę mnie przerażają schody na górę, bo jak już wiecie mam cholerny lęk wysokości. Teraz nawet jak chodzimy po piętrze , a nie mamy barierki ochronnej to lekko mną zarzuca!! :sick: 

U nas na Dolnym Śląsku pogoda dopisuje budującym. Jest ciepło, prawie bezwietrznie no i bez śniegu ( przynajmniej tam gdzie mieszkam). Więc do prac związanych z budową, remontem extra!!! Ale jeżeli chodzi o atrakcyjność dla dzieci - to już wielka lipa. Mamo kiedy spadnie śnieg? Mamo kiedy pojedziemy na sanki, kulig? Mamo kiedy ulepimy bałwana? NO i co ja mam mu powiedzieć? Już niedługo u nas ferie, mam kilka dni wolnego , więc planuję wyskoczyc do Lądka - liczę na pare cm śniegu. W tamtym roku kupiłam synkowi extra spodnie narciary w smyku , aby miał an ten sezon i co... nawet ich nie ubierze? :sad:  6 stycznia było u nas tak ciepło, że w samo południe wybraliśmy się ze znajomymi do nas na budowę zrobić ognicho. Było super. Ciepełko, zero wiaterku, sarenki podchodziły za zabudowań, ptaszki ćwierkotały,  dzieciaki kiełbachę piekły, a my starzy ploteczki hehehe.

----------


## aciagilbert

Dawno mnie tu nie było, więc się melduję!!! Co do moich wylewek, to była wielka konsultacja z różnymi fachowcami i każdy mi powiedział, że wełna jaką mamy nie wchłonie wody, że u nas jest bardzo ciepło i będzie szybko schnąć, a planujemy na początek kwietnia. Mam nadzieję, że tak będzie jak mówią, bo.... będą wszystko poprawiać na własny koszt :big tongue:  Kilka dni nie mogłam spać, ale w końcu sprawę zostawiłam specjalistą od budowy... chyba :Confused: . Pożyjemy zobaczymy. U nas bardzo ciepło. Dni słoneczne , ptaszki ćwierkające,trawa się zaczęła zielenić. Wydaje mi się,że wiosna lada dzień zawita na dobre. Ubranka co raz lżejsze. W naszym domku posiadamy juz okienka razem z bramą garażową i roletami. To złoty dąb, trzy-szybowy.
Był już pan od kominka. Zastanawiamy się nad Hajdukiem półokrągłym ,lub panoramicznym, bez płaszcza wodnego, ale z nawiewem na górne pomieszczenia. Wykonawca jest także kamieniarzem, więc od razu  umówiliśmy się na parapety i blaty do kuchni, a także obudowę kominka.Kuchnię mam juz upatrzoną. Teraz w marcu mam mieć rozmowę z chłopakami od stolarki kuchennej. 6 lat temu robiłam remont naszego mieszkanka i zamawiałam u nich szafy garderobiane. Są super i niedrogo, więc teraz także poproszę o kilka rzeczy do zrobienia. Poszerzyli swój asortyment i widziałam ich realizacje u znajomych.
Zastanawiałam się nad kuchnią biała, ale jednak mam sentyment do drewnianych. Znalazłam coś takiego , nie znam źródła tego zdjęcia, ale bardzo mi się podoba:

najbardziej to podoba mi się kolor i wyspa. Kolor blatu to tez coś jasnego z dodatkiem brązu. Widziałam Saharę i chyba w tym kierunku to pójdzie. Takie będą też parapety i obudowa kominka.
Do wiatrołapu znalazłam takie zdjęcie :

Tylko może kolor inny.

A tu są fototapety, które mnie zachwyciły. Taką z widoczkiem to do łazienki, a druga do sypialni. Elektryk wziął to juz pod uwagę , bo trzeba będzie odpowiednio oświetlić.
Siedzę tak sobie w tych gazetkach, zdjęciach i powiem Wam , że chyba już mam zarys tego co i gdzie będzie w naszym domeczku. Nawet synek wybrał kolor i meble do swojego pokoju. 
Na dole łazienkę chcę zrobić jasną z dodatkami brązu, lub złota. Będzie  toaleta, umywalka i prysznic. Jednak bez kabiny,  bez brodzika,odpływ w kaflach w podłodze.
Na razie to moje marzenia i mam nadzieję ,że będą się spełniać. Na dzień dzisiejszy to czekam na odpowiedź z Urzędu Marszałkowskiego na dofinansowanie w sprawie mojej specjalizacji. Trzymajcie za mnie kciuki, bo może w przyszły poniedziałek zacznę znowu szkołę!!!

----------


## aciagilbert

wszystkim kobitkom z okazji naszego święta życzę wiele miłości i radości

----------


## aciagilbert

czas leci sobie i leci, ale my sie nie obijamy... tzn , nie my- lecz budowlańcy hehehe. Bo ja to niestety chyba na razie się zużyłam :sleep:  albo to wiosenne przesilenie, albo naprawdę wyczerpanie materiału. Chętnie bym nic nie robiła - porządnie się wyspała, sama w ciszy. A tu mi nie dane. Co dzień rano o 6 pobudka, śniadanie i zawiezienie szkrabika do przedszkola, potem ja do pracy ( jak mam na rano), potem biegiem po dziecko i na zajęcia dodatkowe ( czasem to i 2-3 godziny), dom, sprzatanie, gotowanie, pranie ( jak wszędzie), a w między czasie mamo pobaw się ze mną, mamo a co to jest, a do czego to służy, a dlaczego tak , a nie tak, bo ja tak chcę, bo ja tak lubię... kąpanie , czytanie na dobranoc i jak mi się uda samej nie zasnąć to czas dla męża hehehe. A jak mam na popołudnie to sprzatanie, gotowanie mam z rana, jakieś zakupy, sprawy urzędowe, budowa i biegusiem do pracy. I tak w koło Macieju...a obiecałam sobie ,że poćwiczę, że znajdę czas dla siebie :big tongue:  A mi siły jakieś witalne się skończyły!!!! Dobrze, że specjalizacja jakoś teraz nie wypaliła i zaczynam od września, bo już nie wiem kiedy bym miała czas na to wszystko. Dzisiaj przyszliśmy do domu koło 16. Zjadłam obiad, a mój synek prosi mnie abym położyła się obok niego bo on zmęczony i chce się chwilę zdrzemnąć. No to ległam obok niego. Widziałam początek bajki  o misiu Muki i początek następnej bajki o Tarzanie. Nie sa długie - jakieś 20 minut. Patrzę syn ogląda i zagaduje do mnie czy się już wyspałam bo strasznie chrapałam!!! :Mad:  Wstyd mi się zrobiło jak nie wiem co, ale cóż sks mnie dopada hehehe. Wstałam , ogarnęłam się i wzięłam ta moją pociechę na dwór, aby nie być wredna matką. On na rowerze jechał, a ja zanim truchtem - i tak godzinka zleciała. Więc serce mnie dzisiaj nie boli- bo zrobiłam cos dla siebie - użyłam nóg!!!
Jeżeli chodzi o moje nowinki budowlane to owszem i są. Mam już podłączaną wodę w środku chatki i kanalizę ( co dało się odczuć!!!).



Ogrzewanie robimy podłogowe na dole, a na górze kaloryfery w pokojach, górnej łazience podłogówka plus drabinka, nawiewy z kominka.
Teraz było rozkładanie rur, potem tynki na ścianę. Mamy już zrobioną całą elektrykę. Gniazdek wyszło z milion heheh.

----------


## rogbog

*ŻYCZY BOGUSIA Z RODZINĄ*

----------


## aciagilbert

wszystkim życzę wesołych  i radosnych Świąt Wielkiej Nocy i bardzo mokrego Śmigusa- Dyngusa

----------


## aciagilbert

Dawno mnie tu nie było, bo jakoś czasu brak i energii na cokolwiek. Nie wiem czy brak porządnej zimy daje o sobie znać... hm lenistwo do potęgi!!!!
Nasz domek idzie do przodu, ale to chyba dzięki fachowcom  heheh. Tynki i wylane podłogi już są. Teraz to wszystko pięknie schnie, bo jest cieplutko. Dom nabiera kształtów :big grin:  aż nie chce się wracać do blokowiska. U nas już rzepak przekwitł, zrobiło się zielono. Jednak ja osobiście wolę ten czas kiedy wszystko dopiero się budzi do życia. Jest tak kolorowo: różowo, biało, żółto. Potem pięknie jest jak przychodzi babie lato i kolorowa jesień....zresztą  jak dla mnie każda pora roku ma swój urok. Powoli zaczynamy porządkować teren wokół domu. Mamy trochę z górki, więc trzeba wyrównać, nawieźć ziemi, zrobić drenaż - bo jak tylko popada to mamy strumienie. W początkowych planach myśleliśmy też o ogrodzie zimowym. Bardzo długo na to chorowałam,ale jak teraz  jestem w naszym salonie to doszliśmy z mężem do wniosku, że mamy takie wielkie okna i widok jest cudny!!! Gdybym zamontowała ogród to w salonie zrobi się ciemniej, a na tarasie czasami człowiek tez by posiedział... to takie moje przemyślenia.

----------


## aciagilbert

wiem, wiem... dawno mnie tu nie było, ale dzieje się u nas , że hoho.Teraz postaram się trochę nadrobic pisaniny, bo z robotą jestem baaardzo do przodu, ale jak powiedziałam wszystko w swoim czasie. Zaczęły się prace nad łazienkami. Teraz z perspektywy czasu to one najwięcej czasu i pieniędzy pochłaniają!!!! Mamy juz prawie wykończone: górna i dolną. Może bardziej dolną , bo górna to nam sen z powiek spędza. Jak nie kabina, t kafelki, to szafka pod umywalki, to wanna i tak w koło Macieju. Ale po kolei. O to projekt naszych łazieneczek:
dolna:
Dolna łazienka została stworzona z kolekcji płytek Tubądzin Ashen.
Górna łazienka jest z kolekcji Paradyż Miriam. Mam trochę dekorów pod lustrem i nad bidetem, a także wzdłuż panela prysznicowego. Na projekcie mam więcej dekorów, ale z nich zrezygnowałam, posadzkę zrobiłam w jednym kolorze - ciemne kafle- nie podobała mi się ścieżka zaproponowana przez projektanta.Myślałam również o jakies fototapecie ( zwłaszcza, że byliśmy z rodzinką  na Santorini i trochę fotek pstryknęliśmy), ale efekt na projekcie beznadzieja. Teraz jak mam położone płytki zastanawiam się nad  tym . Jak coś wymyślę to dam znać. Wypytałam się u nas w mieście i jest firma,która robi na zamówienie : obrabia twoje zdjęcie, nanosi na szkło hartowane i mocuje do kafli. Koszt takiej przyjemności to 350 zł za metr kwadratowy.Tak więc na chwilę obecną zajmę się wykończeniem chałupy , a potem jak coś zostanie na koncie to pomyślę o pierdach:

----------

